# Looking to change Domain Need Advice



## HH-Jake (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,


As the title suggests, I am looking to change my name. It appears to be too close to HudsonValley, and I want to make sure that it is no where close. Please vote and give me your ideas, thankyou!


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 2, 2015)

> _For fiscal year ending February 28th, 2014 (Fiscal Year 2013), ColoCrossing recorded a record $6.17 M in annual revenue, an 84% year over year increase  _source



HVH is only a fraction of that revenue.


I vote to keep your existing name.



> HudsonHost.net



The #1 google search result for "hudson host" is Hudson Valley Host.


HVH doesn't appear on the first page of google search results for your current name "Hudson Web Services" or for "Hudson Webs"


----------



## RLT (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd probably drop the services, but I like short memorable names.


----------



## HostHoney (Nov 3, 2015)

You can keep it as is, or Shorten It I am always a fan of Shortening the domain if possible.


And if you choose to add more than just web services, and include design, SEO, and more I suggest a name like hudsonservices If you want to keep hudson in the name.


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd create something new / original... I understand the namesake...  Unfortunately all those in hosting or numerous other businesses choose to forego their namesake.  Nothing sells like a properly soiled name or one too coincidentally close to things already parked on name in search --- which means it sells not at all or people wrongly buy from the other brand.


One must care about search visibility or it's like removing a limb for disability penalty. One still can thrive, but is a major barrier to most.


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

something like hudsonhosting.com or hudsonhosting.net would work. keeping a keyword like hosting in your name would help you rank better and faster on search engines.


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys! 



TO.oL said:


> something like hudsonhosting.com or hudsonhosting.net would work. keeping a keyword like hosting in your name would help you rank better and faster on search engines.



Unfortunately, anything with hosting is premium (.com and .net) anyways. Hudsonhosting.org is avaliable


----------



## arussell (Nov 6, 2015)

Another vote for the "other" category here. If your brand could potentially be confused with another brand that should be a big red flag. It seems the Hudson part is the bit that's causing the confusion, so other alternatives that keep that part of the name aren't going to be a great solution to your problem. I'd suggest taking the opportunity to go for something totally different.


----------



## ikoula (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello,


i'd go for Hudsonhost.net


----------



## Sonwebhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Too close to Sonwebhost.com he can use newhost7.com the use of a number has been effective in getting short domains, try it you may find it rewarding


----------



## InfinityDaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

I would pick HudsonHost.net but I would suggest a whole re brand that is unique and something people can remember.


----------



## HH-Jake (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Daniel,


I already have a new brand up and just working on the design! Thanks


----------



## Tunekiran (Dec 21, 2015)

I suggest to go for .com instead of .net. You can use hudsonnet.com or hudsonwebhost.com or webhosthudson.com


----------

